
Show HN: Real-time arbitrage opportunities across cryptocurrency exchanges - telcy
https://www.coinsrage.com
======
ezekg
This is pretty neat! I work at a crypto exchange that is quite popular for
arbitrage across exchanges--we have a single orderbook made up orderbooks from
multiple exchanges, and we allow you to trade on all of them with only an
account with us. I'll be sure to share this link with the team. :)

~~~
anonfunction
Which exchange do you work for?

~~~
ezekg
SFOX ([https://sfox.com](https://sfox.com)).

------
AznHisoka
Are those arbitrage opportunities still profitable after commissions? i
imagine no..

~~~
telcy
they are. Let's say you choose an opportunity of 3-4% margin. Deduct your
exchange fees for buying & selling which should be around 0.4-1.0% (depends on
your volume etc). Then deduct another fee of 0.5-0.7% for using an online
money transfer service. 1-3% profit every few days without doing anything
much. Have done it by myself over the last 2 years.

------
sparrish
Can't reach the site. DNS error. ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED

Need to remove the www from that URL.

~~~
telcy
thanks for pointing that out. The DNS settings have been wrong for the
subdomain

------
crypticlizard
same, not working, can you get this up? nifty idea

~~~
telcy
thanks. should be fixed in the next minutes/hours

~~~
stevekemp
If you use my service you can make DNS changes live with nothing more than
"git push", keep a compete history of records, and have TTLs of 60seconds with
ease.

[https://dns-api.com/](https://dns-api.com/)

